# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Διάκριση φίλου σε λουγαροκάναρο .

## sarantopoulos

Για σας .  
 Φέτος ένας φίλος μου μετά από 3 χρόνια αποτυχημένων προσπαθειών κατάφερε να βγάλει 3 λουγαροκαναρα .  
 Τα πουλιά έχουν μεγαλώσει και τρώνε μόνα τους αλά δεν ξέρει πώς να ξεχωρίσει τα αρσενικά από τα θηλυκά ?  
 Τα έχει βάλει το κάθε ένα σε κλουβάκι μόνα τους και τους βάζει cd  με φωνές αλά κανένα δεν κελαηδάει .
 Υπάρχει κανένας συγκεκριμένως τρόπος να καταλάβει τι φίλο είναι ?     
 Η ηλικία τους είναι περίπου 1,5 η 2 μηνών .

----------


## οδυσσέας

να του πεις του φιλου σου, να αφησει ελευθερο το λουγαρο.

----------


## sarantopoulos

Γιατι ?
Με την λουγαρινα του 3 χρόνια ζευγαρώνει κανονικά από την πρώτη χρονιά που τα αγόρασε  . Με της καναρες είχε ένα θέμα ( μάλλον ήταν ρατσιστής παλιά χαχαχαχα )

----------


## antonispahn

Ο Οδυσσέας εννοεί να το αφήσει ελεύθερο γιατί είναι πιασμένο "αγριοπουλο" (δεν υπάρχει εκτροφή λουγαρου στην Ελλάδα) έκτος αν ο φίλος σου τα έφερε από το εξωτερικό.

----------


## sarantopoulos

Δεν νομίζω να τα έφερε από το εξωτερικό γιατί δεν έχει πάει ποτέ κάπου , αλά και δεν νομίζω να υπάρχουν και μεταλλαγμένα στην φύση με τόσο έντονη μετάλλαξη ( αρσενικό σχεδόν άσπρο προς γκρι , και θηλύκια κίτρινη ) .
 Αν κάνω λάθος διορθώνεστε γιατί δεν γνωρίζω από πουλιά ούτε εκτροφής ούτε άγρια.
  Πάντως ξέρω πώς πλήρωσε αρκετά χρήματα για το κάθε ένα  .  
 Η καναρα που του έβαζε στην αρχή ήταν τελείως κίτρινη σαν την λουγαρινα και μικρόσωμη ( δεν θυμάμαι πως μου είχε πει την ράτσα της ) αλά δεν την ζευγάρωνε .  
 Φέτος του έβαλε μια σκουρόχρωμη τελείως και την ζευγάρωσε .  
 Τα μικρά έγιναν στο πρόσωπο σαν τον λουγαρο και στο σόμα σαν την καναρα  με σκουφάκι , και σκούρα χρώματα και λίγο κίτρινο στο στήθος , και πολύ μεγαλόσωμα σαν την καναρα   .  
 Για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες μετά τον 15Αύγουστο που θα γυρίσει .

----------


## jk21

Ειτε το πουλακι ειναι εκτροφης ,ειτε οχι  ,αυτο  που θα με εκανε να δω τον κανονα πιο χαλαρα ,ειναι συγκεκριμενες αποδειξεις για την προσπαθεια εκτροφης 3 χρονων με τη λουγαρινα .Αγορασμενα και μαλιστα ακριβα αδαχτυλιδωτα λουγαρακια εκτροφης μου φαινεται χλωμο  ,οποτε ελπιζω να δουμε δαχτυλιδια και φυσικα τα μικρα τους .Αλλιως δεν εχει νοημα να συζηταμε παραπερα .Μετα το δεκαπενταυγουστο λοιπον με στοιχεια και μετα αν μπορει να δωσει καποιος πληροφοριες (οταν θα δωσει το οκ η διαχειριση ) ας της δωσει 

περιμενουμε φωτο

----------


## sarantopoulos

Για σας και καλό φθινόπωρο σε όλους σιγά σιγά .  
 Ρώτησα τον φίλο μου αν έχουν δαχτυλίδια οι γονείς , και μου είπε πώς δεν έχουν γιατί είναι αγορασμένα από έναν γείτονα που είχε  pet shop (  έκλεισε πριν κάνα χρόνο λόγο κρίσης και ο ιδιοκτήτης του ήταν ο ******* για όσους ξέρουν από Αγρίνιο )   και πώς είχε εισάγει δικά του 4 ζευγάρια λουγαρακια (ο πετσοπας) και του πούλησε  2 παιδιά από της πρώτες γέννες του μαζί με κάτι  πέρδικες μικρούλες της καστανόερυθρες .  
 Ο πετσοπας δεν τα είχε για πούλημα τα μικρά λουγαρακια από τα ζευγάρια του και για αυτών τον λόγο δεν τους έβαλε δαχτυλίδια .
 Οι καστανόερυθρες  πέρδικες είναι οι μεταλλαγμένες και αυτές έχει πλήρωσε χρυσά ο Χρήστος .  ( Εγώ δεν κατάλαβα τι μου είχε πει τότε γιατί δεν έχω ιδέα  από πουλιά και ότι ξέρω το ξέρω από συζήτησις τον φίλον και από το διαδίκτυο που ψάχνω ) .
 Μου είπε να σας πω πώς για 3 χρόνια το ζευγάρι με τα λουγαρακια ζευγαρώνει κανονικά .  
 Ο φίλος μου τα έβαζε μαζί και μόλις έβγαζαν τα πρώτα μικρά ,  έπαιρνε το αρσενικό και το έβαζε σε άλλο κλουβί με  καναρα την όπια ο λουγαρος δεν την ζευγάρωνε .  
 Φέτος δεν  έβαλε καθόλου τον πατέρα λουγαρο , αλλά ένα από τα πεδία του από περσινή γεννά  κατευθείαν με θηλυκό καναρίνι που ζευγάρωσε κανονικά μαζί της .
 Ούτε και τα μικρά του φίλου μου έχουν δαχτυλίδια γιατί δεν τον ενδιαφέρει λέει να τους βάλει , το κάνει για τον εαυτό του .



 ( Εγώ ζήτω συγνώμη για το μπέρδεμα , και ο φίλος Χρήστος λέει προκαταβολικά ευχαριστώ ) 


[IMG][IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

Αυτό είναι το ένα πουλί και απο κάτω βάζω το άλλο (το τρίτο έδειξε ότι είναι αρσενικό επομένως δεν το βάζουμε)

[IMG][/IMG]


[IMG][/IMG]

----------

